# track power to battery operation conversion?



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

just in case "it's been done before", have there ever been any write-ups or products available to convert 1:32 MTH diesels to remote control battery operation?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe that it has been done. 
One way is to gut the MTH electronics and install something else. 
Another way is strip down the MTH external control board and install it in a suitable box car with the batteries.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Contact, Gregory Posta owner of RGSRR (Rio Grande Southern Railroad Hobbies). I believe he has converted a couple of loco's? 
Website: http://www.rgsrrhobbies.com/ 
Phone: & Email: 970-626-3733 [email protected] 

Thanks, 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

There was an article in GR a year or three back, which used the MTH control board installed in a box car if I recall. I want to say Gary Raymond wrote it, so start there, but don't be surprised if I got the author wrong. 

Later, 

K


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 22 Aug 2012 05:17 PM 
There was an article in GR a year or three back, which used the MTH control board installed in a box car if I recall. I want to say Gary Raymond wrote it, so start there, but don't be surprised if I got the author wrong. 

Later, 

K that helped... adding "Raymond" to the Google search turned up this string from a few years back.

http://www.mylargescale.com/tabid/5...fault.aspx

still good information at those sites.
thanks to all for the input.
cheers...gary


----------

